# cheap used car



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have looked at long term (ish) rentals for 2 months and have come to the conclusion that it may be cheaper to get a little run around instead. Can someone point me in the direction of a website selling to locals as the ones i have found are clearly aimed at forigners who will pay thousands for a complete banger.. At least i hope so anyway... sorry 2500 Euros for a 1991 Nissan sunny... er no ;-)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have looked at long term (ish) rentals for 2 months and have come to the conclusion that it may be cheaper to get a little run around instead. Can someone point me in the direction of a website selling to locals as the ones i have found are clearly aimed at forigners who will pay thousands for a complete banger.. At least i hope so anyway... sorry 2500 Euros for a 1991 Nissan sunny... er no ;-)


how much are you looking to spend? if you are in lefkara you'll need something that wont leave you in the middle of the hills. did you check how much it'll cost you to bring your existing car?


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

theresoon said:


> how much are you looking to spend? if you are in lefkara you'll need something that wont leave you in the middle of the hills. did you check how much it'll cost you to bring your existing car?


As little as possible ;-) under2k

I am bring my car in a container with all my other stuff in a couple of months. The idea being we go, live the life and when we are sure its what we want, move it all over.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

ok i think this is another "get real" moment.. it would seem that a £500 pund banger in the uk is a £3000 car in cyprus...wow! i hav looked around loads and for 2k you get a car older than me and i could probably run faster...


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> ok i think this is another "get real" moment.. it would seem that a £500 pund banger in the uk is a £3000 car in cyprus...wow! i hav looked around loads and for 2k you get a car older than me and i could probably run faster...


The price of cars is another culture shock moment - complete wrecks still somehow sell for thousands. I was used to picking up auction bargains in the UK and never bought anything over 250 (my record was 15 pounds for a Metro which ran very nicely for three years). Here the same car would probably be at least 1500. I doubt you'll pick up anything half decent for less than that. Maybe renting will owrk out cheaper for the taster period.


----------

